# Can't connect to Internet, but other computers can.



## TommyCar (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi there, 

I've been searching for a similar problem and i've tried to apply any fixes that they reccomend, so far i've had no luck, still if this is a common problem, any help will be much appreciated.

I recently got a virus on my computer, a friend then did an partition of the drive and the computer was then okay. 

Except i'm unable to access the internet or even the modem in any way, shape or form. I've tried accessing the modem and I was unable to, while other computers can (Laptop and another desktop). The 2nd desktop I use is an older one, and when i plug the same ethernet cable into it it works straight away.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Let us do a Reset of TCP/IP and Winsock. Open up a command prompt. Click on Start and type cmd press enter.

To Reset TCP/IP type this: netsh int ip reset reset.log then press enter. or use this Fix it tool => http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

To Reset WINSOCK, type this : netsh winsock reset catalog then press enter.

REBOOT the computer after and then open up your Browser. 

Please post update.


----------



## TommyCar (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for the swift reply! 

Sadly, after trying both of those commands its still not working.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's check something quick in your Device Manager.
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Do you see any ? or ! symbols.

Verify that these services are running, go to Control Panel => Admin tools => Services
COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
Computer Browser 
DHCP Client 
DNS Client 
Network Connections 
Network Location Awareness 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
Server 
TCP/IP Netbios helper 
Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
Workstation 

Please post update.


----------



## TommyCar (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the continued support. Didn't have either of those symbols in Network Adaptors and all of those services were 'started'.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls. boot up in Safe Mode with Networking by restarting your computer Tap F8 then select this option. In here pls. try to wireless connect to the internet.

Also, let's scan your computer for any Malware/Spyware =>http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html

Test your connections again.
Pls. post back results.


----------



## TommyCar (Feb 27, 2010)

No dice on both of those i'm afraid.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried to uninstall/reinstall the ethernet driver from Device Manager? Have your tried connecting both wired and wireless and no success?


----------



## TommyCar (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, after trying both of those I might be getting somewhere. Under the Other Devices in the Device manager there is nowa large yellow question mark, opening that lead to a submenu called ethernet controller with another yellow question mark with a ! superimposed on the top of it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

TommyCar said:


> Okay, after trying both of those I might be getting somewhere. Under the Other Devices in the Device manager there is nowa large yellow question mark, opening that lead to a submenu called ethernet controller with another yellow question mark with a ! superimposed on the top of it.


That's what we're looking for. Do your computer's Driver CD? Insert it in your CDrom drive, right click on it choose update => locate the CDrom and see it it will install.


----------

